# köderkarusell



## diesdorfer-kucki (13. Dezember 2009)

hallo leute war kann helfen suche eine bauanleitung für ein köderkarusell|wavey:


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: köderkarusell*

a) .....'hast ja auch schon im richtigen (Köderdesign) Forum gepostet 
b) .....hätte auch mal an Deiner Stelle bei "unseren" Jungs
nachgefragt http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2750721#post2750721

c) ....hier kommt 'nen Bild, leider weiß ich nicht mehr
von welcher Website ich das habe |kopfkrat


----------



## west1 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: köderkarusell*

Und hier noch ein Bild.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: köderkarusell*

hallo bobster & und west 1 danke für eure  bilder (die runden scheiben sind schon ausgesägt) mfg.kucki und schöne weihnachten für euch und alle anderen petrijünger|wavey:


----------



## Lars123 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: köderkarusell*

wollt mal fragen was für ein motor für ein köderkarusell geeignet währe


----------



## Fliegenfisch (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: köderkarusell*

Hier mal meines

Die Scheiben sind aus Polyamid und der Antrieb ist ein Discokugelmotor mit 5 u/min

Gruß


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: köderkarusell*

nehme ein motor von einer discokugel gib`s bei e bay


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: köderkarusell*

hallo fliegenfisch danke für dein bilder eine frage sind die haltungen für deine fische bananenstecker vom elektriker


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: köderkarusell*

Mal eine Andere Frage, wie und womit habt Ihr die Achse des Motors mit der Hauptachse verbunden?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: köderkarusell*

In der Achse des Motors befindet sich eine Kerbe.
In der Hauptachse aus Holz bei mir ist ein Loch gebort worden. Dann habe ich einen Holzschaschlikspieß genommen, der genau in das Loch der Hauptachse passt und noch einen, den ich in den Schlitz gelegt habe. In die Hauptachse habe ich noch in Längsrichtung eine Vertiefung mit der Dicke der Motorachse gebort, dass die etwas in die Hauptachse reinschiebbar ist. Die beiden Schaschlickspieße habe ich mit jeweils ein paar einfachen Gummis zusammengezogen, damit sie nicht davonfliegen. Das geht schnell und hält gut.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: köderkarusell*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> hallo fliegenfisch danke für dein bilder eine frage sind die haltungen für deine fische bananenstecker vom elektriker



Hi

Ne der Halter ist Eigenbau der hält sonnst nicht die ersten waren aus Plexiglass die anderen aus Alu.
Hiermal ein Bild das erklärt mehr ais zig Worte.

Die Verbindung zur Anrtiebsachse hab ich mit einer Schraube gemacht. Die Scheiben sitzen auf der Welle und drehen sich mit.
Hinten ( gegenüber des Motors ) ist die Welle mit einem Kugellager gelagert.


----------

